# I Think I Found a Treasure - BSA GOLDEN DELUXE !



## 53Phantom (Jun 23, 2010)

*I Think I Found a Treasure - BSA GOLDEN DE-LUXE !*

I think I may have had a streak of good luck today. I found a BSA Golden Deluxe road bike that I think may be from the late 20's or early 30's. I am hoping someone here can help me date it and give me some information about these bikes. This one is all-original except for maybe the seat and the chrome and paint are in really nice condition. I havent had a chance to clean it up yet as I just picked it up tonight. Let me know what you think and how much it may be worth. Thanks, Cliff


----------



## sam (Jun 24, 2010)

If it has a sturmey archer rear hub it will have a date code stamped on it.


----------

